# Pex leak



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Three year old condo, leak in wall behind fridge. Wood flooring delaminating & damage to cabinets. Leak was intermittant & was not leaking when I exposed this faulty connection on ice maker box. Home owner could not get original builder to respond so she called me.

These other plumbers keep giving me work!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I've repaired a few of those. How hard is it to get it right the first time?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This calls for a total and complete re-pipe....:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

chain yourself to the table and sell it!.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> chain yourself to the table and sell it!.


Keep repeating yourself until they sign the 20 page contract! :thumbup:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

That looks like a mix of manufacturers to me? Am I wrong? Don't know who's pipe it is, maybe Rehau, but it's definitely an Aquapex/Weirsbo ring. Aside from the obvious failure to make up the joint, are the two systems compatible.

I would put crimp rings on Weirsbo pipe but I would not put Weirsbo rings on another manufacturers pipe.


----------

